# Things that don't go together



## ladylore (May 9, 2009)

A book and open bag of dark chocolate chips.

Before you know it the book is finished and so is the bag of chocolate chips. 

Of course, I wouldn't have just done this and now feel like I have just drank a pot of coffee all by myself.:wasntme:

What else doesn't go together?


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

ladylore said:


> A book and open bag of dark chocolate chips.
> 
> Before you know it the book is finished and so is the bag of chocolate chips.



Do you have chocolate finger prints on the book pages too :teehee:  I know I would :blush:





ladylore said:


> What else doesn't go together?



Olives and bananas :yuck:  Never had it, but can't see how it would go well together.


----------



## Mari (May 9, 2009)

Long legs and automatic doors - I keep walking into the doors before they open :dimples: and double yuk on the olives and bananas.


----------



## Daniel (May 9, 2009)

For most people, pizza and gravy.


----------



## NicNak (May 9, 2009)

It doesn't sound like this goes well together either



> I will not eat them here or there.
> I will not eat them anywhere.
> I do not eat green eggs and ham.
> I do not like them, Sam-I-am.
> ...


----------



## ladylore (May 9, 2009)

Well, I had a sugar high for a few hours and of course crashed this evening. Oh, well - I know better. But what can I say - it was chocolate.


----------



## Mari (May 9, 2009)

Yuk or not this thread is making me hungry - I will eat almost anything if you sprinkle it with dark chocolate chips or maple syrup.  Mari


----------



## ladylore (May 9, 2009)

VCR's and Peanut Butter Sandwiches

Sister told me this one. One of her kids kept feeding the VCR with them when he was four.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 10, 2009)

Toast and keyboards.

Coffee or soft drinks and keyboards.

Beer and keyboards.


----------



## NicNak (May 10, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Toast and keyboards.
> 
> Coffee or soft drinks and keyboards.
> 
> Beer and keyboards.




Sounds like maybe you should have your keyboard plastic wrapped like people use to or maybe some still do :yikes3: to their upholstered furnature :teehee:


----------



## forgetmenot (May 10, 2009)

A very heavy pick up truck and my soggy yard.  Well they went together quite well actually. Sunk sunked right in,


----------



## white page (May 10, 2009)

I eat my peas with honey,
I know it sounds very funny,
But it makes them stick on my knife ! 

I learnt this in nursery school,


----------



## NicNak (May 13, 2009)

My night shirt and coffee this evening. :teehee:

I just went to sit on the balcony.  Carrying my home phone, celluar, my coffee and cigarettes.

I got to the seat fine, but I went to take a sip from my coffee and spilled it on my shirt.  I attempted to clean up cup outline off the table from the coffee cup and once again spilled my coffee on my shirt.

I think half the cup is on my shirt.  :lol:  Mom was laughing at me when I came back inside and she saw my "tie dyed" coffee shirt.

Maybe I need a "sippy cup" to drink from, from now on. :lol:


----------



## Halo (May 13, 2009)

Thats funny NN...thanks for the chuckle and I have definitely had days like that.


----------



## Jazzey (May 13, 2009)

A very dry and sarcastic sense of humour and angry people :yikes:


----------



## Meg (May 13, 2009)

ladylore said:


> VCR's and Peanut Butter Sandwiches



With my sister it was a chicken drumstick in the VCR.  She's never lived that one down 

My things that don't go together:

Vegemite and peanut butter :yuck: (no matter what my grandmother says)

Small children who have ADHD and glitter.  (I learned this one very quickly.)

'Twister' and socks.

Wine and choir rehearsal :angel:


----------



## Jazzey (May 13, 2009)

Granola on which you pour apple juice :yuck:  
Fancy bracelets and a stick shift (that almost cost me a few cars...)


----------



## NicNak (May 13, 2009)

After brushing your teeth then drinking orange or apple  juice :yuck:

I think we all accidently did this before when we were kids.


----------



## Jazzey (May 13, 2009)

...Still do it on a regular basis :blush:...Then, I remember! *Duh*


----------



## Halo (May 13, 2009)

A hangover while sitting in church the next morning


----------



## Jazzey (May 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> A hangover while sitting in church the next morning



A hangover and a full day at work...Well honestly, a hangover and anything besides that comfy bed...:blush:


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jul 17, 2009)

chicken and ketchup
fish and peanut butter 
dogs and compost
running and humidity
ice cream and wine


----------

